
Very simple CMS built on top of Google Sheets - siddharthdeswal
http://sheetscms.com/
======
kelt
Hey, where do I find the two PHP files for uploading to my server? Can't seem
to find it on your site...

------
proyb2
I have done a similar idea using spreadsheet in place of database for
searching user profiles through API in PHP.

~~~
siddharthdeswal
Yup, that's the exact implementation am using, but just with JSON instead of
an API. Do you have a link for your project?

